# Brand New and Looking for a style



## stonewall1450 (Apr 9, 2008)

So I am looking into martial arts. I am not in great shape, but hey who is that hasnt done sports in 8 months. I boxed prior to starting college. I only did minor ammounts of sparring because I was to far away from anywhere to actually have anybody to spar with on a regular basis. I know how to throw some basic punches: jabs, straights, hooks, and some upper cuts. I know that when I spar that I am a counter boxer.

So on to the point. I am curious is there a particular form that would be good for me? There is a place called Tallahassee MMA that have trainers who fight in UFC or something like that. I have been interested in MMA because I know it has practical aspects and has a great all around game. I have recently come across another art that interests me: Kali/Eskrima. I dont know the difference between the 2, but I am aware that they use sticks and knives. I am curious about those and if they are practical in their limbs only(know weapons) style. Another art I have seen but do not have in my area is Krav Maga. I have heard good things about it. Anyway. Can someone help? I am just curious on if MMA is practical in the streets, and if Kali/Eskrima is too.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 9, 2008)

First off welcome to Martial Talk as far as styles goes, take the time to go to each gym and watch and talk to the instructor let them explaain what they do and how it can fit into what you are looking for. This is always the best approach to finding what you want.


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 9, 2008)

I didn't pick a style as much as I picked a teacher.

As terryl9655 says, go out and visit the schools, observe training session/classes and talk with the instructors. See which teacher clicks with you.

There can be major differences in how any one style is trained, depending on what the instructor focuses on - self defense vs. tournament sparring vs. looking cool vs. etc.

Good Luck in your search


----------



## Lorak (Apr 9, 2008)

Best advice has already been given. Go and observe several classes for the schools in your area that interest you. 

I just wanted to add two things that paid a big part in the school I chose.

1) Location. If the school is a long drive, or a PITA to get too. Is is really easy on a bad day, week, ect to make excuses or come up with a "I'm too busy, I can miss one class" . 

2) Times of classes offered. A school that already offers classes at times that fit into your schedule will be much easier to attend, than a school who offers limited class times, that cause you to have to do major schedule changes or adjustments. Again, if you have to juggle your schedule to much, it can easily become an excuse to "miss just one class"

Those "just miss one class" arguments a lot of times turn into "just one week." then "I'll start going back again next month".  ect

So while the teaching at my school was important. it being close to the house and having times that fit my schedule (and daughters) was one of the biggest factors in me choosing and staying with them thus far. 

Just my .02


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with terry & Lorak. My best in your search. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## still learning (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello, Try JUDO? ...it is more than you think...very hands on...one learns quicker...Just my thougths on this...Aloha


----------



## stonewall1450 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. I think im going to look into kali/eskrima. I would love to learn judo, but there is nowhere truly close enough for me to do. All of these places i am going to look at are at least 40 minutes one way. That will change though once i get out of community colege and go to Gainsville (UF). I was curious if there is a fast way to look up places to practice? Like a good website that might guide me to places in town. I used a youthsports guide to find judo places and a few boxing places. All of it too far away(the boxing i only did one time but couldnt fit it in my basketball schedule so i started up by myself and with my uncle, a marine silver gloves champ who taught me the punches).


----------



## Kacey (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

As others have said, the best art is one in which you like the instructor; it's possible to learn from an instructor you don't like/respect, but it's a lot harder.  Look around, watch and (if at all possible) try a few classes, talk to students, and find an instructor and class that you like.

Good luck!


----------



## K31 (Apr 12, 2008)

stonewall1450 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I think im going to look into kali/eskrima. I would love to learn judo, but there is nowhere truly close enough for me to do. All of these places i am going to look at are at least 40 minutes one way. That will change though once i get out of community colege and go to Gainsville (UF). I was curious if there is a fast way to look up places to practice? Like a good website that might guide me to places in town. I used a youthsports guide to find judo places and a few boxing places. All of it too far away(the boxing i only did one time but couldnt fit it in my basketball schedule so i started up by myself and with my uncle, a marine silver gloves champ who taught me the punches).



 For some reason the martial arts seem to be in the dark ages when it comes to the internet. I don't know why but some places seem to have no presence or a pretty crappy one.   I have found that if you sometimes if you cast a wide net such as Googling "gainsville florida martial arts" you will find the specific art you are looking for rather than trying "gainsville florida eskrima". Some places will teach more than one art.  Also try just "Florida eskrima".   If you go to a forum or website for the particular art you are interested in and do a search such as "Florida eskrima" you can pick up replies when others have asked similar questions or when information is presented that will point you to a school such as tournament results.  Last check out local and adjacent county and school recreation programs. In my county there are several MA choices offered and they are usually taught by local MA businesses.


----------



## stonewall1450 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well guys I followed your advice and looked for an instructor first. The place has an Arnis class and has a good scheduling for me. It is primarily an Akido dojo which is nice because this was an art I was really interested in for a small time frame. I was able to watch the class for a few minutes unnoticed because the instructor was more concentrated on some of the guys and I was at a good spot to watch. He has a very relaxed coaching style, actually teaching instead of drilling. That is something I learned in basketball- teach the fundementals, teach the fundementals again, then one more time, and then drill them, then teach them again and drill them again lol. When we talked he explained to me the arts and encourages for people learn other forms of arts to bring to his class. Im going to make a post on that subject.


----------



## JAUME622 (Apr 16, 2008)

Great Choice Stonewall Boxing Is An Aggressive Form Of Fighting Aikido Will Teach You Pateince. 

Eventually You Can Use This Combination If You Choose To 
Train Mma

Good Luck


----------

